# :(



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Found some not so well formed poo stuck in dottys fur around her bum today  cleaned her up but it doesn't seem like their poo is going to a normal consistency. They have been on nuggets an hay, they haven't had veg in over a week. I feel like such a failure to them  I cleaned their hutch out today so am gunna get up early tomorrow and check their hutch over and if I find any runny poo I'm gunna book them an emergency appointment at the vets for tomorrow morning as I don't know what else I can do. I feel so useless


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How old are these rabbits? what were they being fed before you got them?

If it was me I would take them off the pellets completely, feed them a good quality very dry hay and put some bio lapis in their water and thats it. They need just fiber to form good poos. Are you seeing any normal poos?

Then once they've got over this very carefully wean them back on to a very small amount of pellets and worm them with panacur


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They were on nuggets and hay. A few, but I don't know who from as I keep seeing some cecotropes, at first I thought it was lily, but today has confirmed it must be dotty. I thought it was me giving them veg that made it runny so I stopped that over a week ago. Their poo is better formed than it was but isn't the way it should be.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aww, don't feel like a 'failure'- well done for picking up on it!

My Gaga used to have this problem, and it turned out she was just a bit overweight and couldn't eat her caecals as her dewlap was too big. It was easily sorted with a diet change and she's now a happy, healthy bunny. 

Could this ring true of your bunnies? I hope it's something as simple as this! But of course if it gets worse get a vet's viewpoint- you don't want to risk them going into GI Stasis- I'm sure it's something relatively simple, though.

Fibreplex is very good for runny tummies, too- it restores fibre and kick starts their gut


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are only three months old so I'm not sure what is wrong as I've never had it happen before.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> They are only three months old so I'm not sure what is wrong as I've never had it happen before.


Hmm, have you changed their food over recently? If so, it could be that that's causing it. Maybe try them on a hay only diet and see if that helps 

Hope you get to the bottom of it (excuse the pun!). Bunny tummies are tricky little things aren't they!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

It's the same feed they were on before I got them, it's so confusing  anyone got a magic wand I can borrow?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

some bunnies are just very sensitive a change in a bag of pellets (the same brand just a new bag) can upset them and even a change in hay type. 

provided they dont seem dehydrated and are active and not in pain, I would keep trying with home remedies stop the pellets completely and buy some good gut bacteria


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> It's the same feed they were on before I got them, it's so confusing  anyone got a magic wand I can borrow?


Aww, I don't know then- sounds like you've considered every possibility...

You could try some probiotics, and see if there's much difference then. Sounds like a vet visit would be the best bet, though.

I hope they feel better soon! They're gorgeous girls, by the way! :001_wub:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> some bunnies are just very sensitive a change in a bag of pellets (the same brand just a new bag) can upset them and even a change in hay type.
> 
> provided they dont seem dehydrated and are active and not in pain, I would keep trying with home remedies stop the pellets completely and buy some good gut bacteria





JordanRose said:


> Aww, I don't know then- sounds like you've considered every possibility...
> 
> You could try some probiotics, and see if there's much difference then. Sounds like a vet visit would be the best bet, though.
> 
> I hope they feel better soon! They're gorgeous girls, by the way! :001_wub:


I'm gunna go into the vet and tell them to do what ever it takes, I cant cope seeing them poorly. They are still full of character which is good, just makes it more difficult to spot what's wrong.

Could be change of hay as I don't use those useless bags of hay that [email protected] sell because I hate them as you can't get any hay out coz it's packed in so hard


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I hope they feel better soon! They're gorgeous girls, by the way! :001_wub:


thank you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As we said before when you asked, and as Emzy has said now. JUST hay and water, NO pellets, NO veg. It will clear up in a few days. Then just introduce a very small ammount of pellets when she is clear and eventually a small ammount of veg(one thing, then leave a couple of days, then another thing etc etc...)

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I'm just an emotional mess, I shall do that and also seek a vets advice along with it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Sorry I'm just an emotional mess, I shall do that and also seek a vets advice along with it.


No problem  just stating it like that as it has to be 100% nothing other than hay and people tend to feel sorry and sneak them a few pellets! When I have spoken to the vets before, they have just said the "hay and water diet". You could ask them for some protexin and/or something with alot of fibre as a boost but the hay should sort it.

It really isnt a big problem normally and it will just be a stress/change reaction I would say as she is still very young. 
What pellets do they have btw? Excel have been known to cause upset tums in some rabbits.

BTW, mine have a hay only evening every 3rd day. Pellets and readigrass AM and then nothing but hay (they do get timothy hay aswell on these days) until the next morning, seems to do them OK, keeps the teeth down and the fibre intake up.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

feeling too lazy to read everysingle post :lol: so i may repeat whats been said

basically you need to pop them on a hay only diet for a while and give their bums a chance to dry out, once all poops have returned to normal keep them on hay for the next week to make sure their systems are fully functioning you then want to slowly start introducing a few pellets in, over the next 10 - 14 days you want to slowly build up to an eggcup full a day each.

if at any point you notice any funny poos go back a step


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually I'd be worried that by taking them to the vets they'd just get more stressed. But go with your gut instinct


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are on [email protected] nuggets, was planning on starting their change over to a&p but it's been stopped as I don't Want to start the change with their bellies being like they are.

I may just give the vet a call as their poo isnt like water so it's not extreme but I just like to hear their advice.

But I'll start them on just hay and water from tomorrow.

Just better remember which hutch is which ha, as bobz and moo get hay, nuggets and greens. Where as lily and dotty normally are on nuggets and hay, but from tomorrow will just be on hay


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pop them on the hay only diet and when you start to introduce pellets back do it with the a+P so they are weaned onto that, it will be the best, easiest way to do it

in all honesty calling the vets is a waste at the moment, and i am not one to say things like that lightly
the reason they have soft poos is their diet is too rich in proteins and not enough fibre, combined with the fact they are under a lot of stress from their move and a new environment at the moment, which means the natural enzymes in their gut are not working as they should, which means their gut itself is not functioning as it should be.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you guys, for all of your help. Don't know what I'd do without you all


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Fully formed poo's today, still not eaten cecotropes. Rang vet and they said to bring them in for a quick check. I'll tell them about your suggestion of just hay and water and see what else they suggest to do.

Thank you all so much


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Just want to say a big thank you to emzybabe, lil miss and hazyreality! As it won't let me give you rep as I've given it to you before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> Fully formed poo's today, still not eaten cecotropes. Rang vet and they said to bring them in for a quick check. I'll tell them about your suggestion of just hay and water and see what else they suggest to do.
> 
> Thank you all so much


Seriously the vet will tell you nothing, so if I was you I would cancel the appointment.
Bare in mind how young they are and how much has changed since they have been with you.
The excess cecotropes will have been caused due to the stress of moving and then you gave them veg (don't take this to heart but probably too much for their age), on top of that they are on crappy pellets with very little fibre content.

Before you go to the vets I would give them at LEAST a week of hay only (no treats, nothing but good quality hay) and I can almost guarantee that they will dry up a lot more, if not completely, they are still babies so all this change will have a huge impact on their guts, even the change in water supply can affect babies.

If you really want to put your mind at rest take a pic of the poops to show me and then I can tell you if they are worth worrying over 
The added stress of a trip to the vets will not help the situation if I am honest


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll go take a picture for you in a bit, they are a lot drier today and none was stuck it dottys fur so I think they are on the up. They just have excess cecotropes gthey aren't eating.

So fingers crossed all is well


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that they seem better this morning- long may it continue!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are on some paste to sort their guts out as stupid stupid me has been over feeding them. They said whatever you do don't just stop the pellets all of a sudden, but to decrease them gradually to the level they should be fed. Feed loads of hay and then when tummys settle gradually introduce the greens back.

I knew I was feeding them to much but didn't realise what effect it had, bu now I'm fully aware and feel ashamed for doing it.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> They are on some paste to sort their guts out as stupid stupid me has been over feeding them. They said whatever you do don't just stop the pellets all of a sudden, but to decrease them gradually to the level they should be fed. Feed loads of hay and then when tummys settle gradually introduce the greens back.
> 
> I knew I was feeding them to much but didn't realise what effect it had, bu now I'm fully aware and feel ashamed for doing it.


Glad you figured it out, and that it's something so simple 

Don't be ashamed- it's all a learning curve. When I first got my two, I was feeding them too many pellets too, and it was intefering with Gaga's gut. After cutting them down, she's a different bunny- has so much more energy and is much healthier for it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

With my eating problem my aim has always been to make sure they are well fed, but now I realise that I shouldn't be doing it.

Order some shot glasses like Bernie suggested as a measure


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

No signs of runny poo this morning. They are having their first experience of being on the grass today and loving it


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> No signs of runny poo this morning. They are having their first experience of being on the grass today and loving it


Great news!  Glad to hear they're enjoying themselves outside, too


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Their run is usually on the concrete as the cats always poo on the grass, but I found a big patch that the cats had not touched so quickly put them on I before the cats got to it haha. Its right next to bobz and moo so they are able to get comfortable around each other before I intro them in a couple of months time.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the grass will most likely upset their guts again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> the grass will most likely upset their guts again.


I agree, you need to sort their guts out before introducing new things and as spring is in the air the grass will be starting to produce a lot of sugar to help it grow.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i was told by the vet to do so as their guts were leading towards impaction


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i was told by the vet to do so as their guts were leading towards impaction


Really??

Sorry I do not agree with your vet at all, with their age and all the changes they have had too much grass will lead to bloat especially when they aren't used to it.
Your vet needs to do more research on rabbits gut movements me thinks....


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

they said it was due to me feeding them to many nuggets, which i kinda knew i was doing. so im to decrease them and get them on even more hay and they said grass would be good for them which i was shocked by. so i thought ill give it a go and if it makes them worse ill put them back on the concrete.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

she felt lilys' cecum and said it felt doughy which is not normal


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> they said it was due to me feeding them to many nuggets, which i kinda knew i was doing. so im to decrease them and get them on even more hay and they said grass would be good for them which i was shocked by. so i thought ill give it a go and if it makes them worse ill put them back on the concrete.


Hmmm, if they were older and used to grass then yes I would probably agree with them, but in this case I don't.
Adding grass at this time of year with the digestive problems they already have will only cause them problems.



jimbo_28_02 said:


> she felt lilys' cecum and said it felt doughy which is not normal


No it isn't normal but that is too be expected with how much has changed for them in such a short time, young rabbits digestive systems are very, very delicate.

I would stick them back on the concrete, with plenty of hay and continue to reduce the pellets.
Once you have their guts are sorted you can start introducing grass again by giving them a handful each and then building up from that 
Even grass needs to be introduced gradually


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm, if they were older and used to grass then yes I would probably agree with them, but in this case I don't.
> Adding grass at this time of year with the digestive problems they already have will only cause them problems.
> 
> No it isn't normal but that is too be expected with how much has changed for them in such a short time, young rabbits digestive systems are very, very delicate.
> ...


thank you, i dont know what id do without you i really dont


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think that you need to look around for a different, more rabbit savvy, vet tbh jimbo, I am not liking this vets advice at all 
As the others have said, and tbh I cringed when I saw you had put them on grass as it will upset little ones tums, and is a big cause of bloat if not introduced slowly 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I think that you need to look around for a different, more rabbit savvy, vet tbh jimbo, I am not liking this vets advice at all
> As the others have said, and tbh I cringed when I saw you had put them on grass as it will upset little ones tums, and is a big cause of bloat if not introduced slowly
> 
> *Heidi*


I am researching vets in Jimbo's area as we speak


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I am researching vets in Jimbo's area as we speak


i used to go there and id see the same vet every time and it was really good, now you see a different one every time and its really not helpful. the only person that knows who you are is the receptionist and thats not really helpful.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I am researching vets in Jimbo's area as we speak


Glad to see I'm not the only one who is questioning how much this vet knows about rabbits!
I am so glad I have Mitzi for my lot 

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who is questioning how much this vet knows about rabbits!
> I am so glad I have Mitzi for my lot
> 
> *Heidi*


i want the same person every time and someone i can understand ha


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who is questioning how much this vet knows about rabbits!
> I am so glad I have Mitzi for my lot
> 
> *Heidi*


I think I am so lucky with my vets, I wouldn't change Gemma for the world hehe


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i saw my previous vet on the street and tried to beg her to come back ha.

they only really go in for vacs so ive never really had a huge problem with them until now


----------

